# Help with dual booting Vista and Fedora



## Viscarious (Sep 14, 2009)

I've been trying to dual boot Windows Vista and Fedora 11 for the past three days. I have a live CD to install Fedora with but when I install I mess up somewhere and end up with a black screen and 'missing operating system' comes up. Does anyone know the right way for me to install Fedora after I've got Windows Vista up and running?

I've got a laptop with a single 320GB HDD in it and its partitioned half and half pretty much. Vista is on 128GB and the rest is set as a healthy primary. 

Any help would be much appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## BroBQ (Sep 15, 2009)

Maybe this will help? I used this to dual boot Vista & Ubuntu

http://apcmag.com/how_to_dualboot_vista_with_linux_vista_installed_first.htm and Vista


----------



## codyjansen (Sep 15, 2009)

try "easy bcd"

i used it to triple boot vista premium, win 7 beta, and xp home on my laptop


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Sep 15, 2009)

If Vista is already on a single partition all its own, with the rest free, don't use the Live CD.
Try and download an actual version of Fedora and try it. Should work.
The way I installed Linux Mint with Server 2008 may not have been the "best" way, but I got it to work lol

I installed Server 2008 and then inserted the Linux Mint cd and when I went to install it, I just picked the amount 
of space on the drive I wanted Linux Mint to take up. Course it was near the rear of the drive.
So far no issues with it yet. But try and use the full download of Fedora.


----------



## Viscarious (Sep 15, 2009)

I'm going to try to use the full Fedora install disk Wednesday. Thanks guys.


----------

